# Boxed Kühler vs beQuiet PureRock



## Nemet (15. Oktober 2017)

*Boxed Kühler vs beQuiet PureRock*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe einen amd ryzen 1600 mit dem boxed kühler.
Der ist mir manachmal aber zu laut und deshalb spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir den Pure Rock zu kaufen. Habe schon andere Empfehlungen bekommen, habe aber mit be quiet gute Erfahrungen und würde deshalb wenn, dann gerne zu be quiet greifen.
Deshalb wollte ich mal fragen ob sich wer mit den Lautstärke-Unterschieden auskennt.
MfG Nemet


----------



## Andrej (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Boxed Kühler vs beQuiet PureRock*

Hängt immer davon ab mit welcher Geschwindigkeit die Lüfter drehen werden.  Mit 800 rpm meiner Meinung nach unhörbar.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Boxed Kühler vs beQuiet PureRock*

Der Pure Rock lässt sich nur um 90° verdreht anbauen. Standardempfehlung bleibt der sehr gute:
EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Viel Spaß mit der gewonnenen Ruhe


----------



## Schwarzseher (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Boxed Kühler vs beQuiet PureRock*

Noctua soll da gut sein von der Geräuschkulisse NH-U12S SE-AM4
Pro:Gute Quali 300-1500 U/min Hohe Bandbreite,gute Montage
Contra:schlechtes Aussehen und teurer

oder Ekl Brocken 3: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL sturmt PCGH-Kuhler-Charts [Update]


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Boxed Kühler vs beQuiet PureRock*

Frage: Was für ein Gehäuse hast Du? Das begrenzt die Bauhöhe.


----------



## Firesign (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Boxed Kühler vs beQuiet PureRock*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Pure Rock lässt sich nur um 90° verdreht anbauen. Standardempfehlung bleibt der sehr gute:
> EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Viel Spaß mit der gewonnenen Ruhe



Der Ben Nevis Advanced ist nicht leiser oder besser als der Wraith von AMD.

Wenn man eine wirklich bessere und leisere Kühler/Lüfter-Kombi haben möchte muss man schon tiefer in die Tasche greifen.

Zu empfehlen ist der Thermalright Macho Rev B

Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

auch der Nocuta NH-U12S SE ist zu empfehlen und zum übertakten geeignet.

Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Narbennarr (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Boxed Kühler vs beQuiet PureRock*

Hast du dazu einen Beleg?


----------



## CastorTolagi (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Boxed Kühler vs beQuiet PureRock*

@Firesign
der Beleg würde mich auch interessieren.
Bitte:
- Wann/Wo ist der Ben Nevis genau so laut wie der Wraith?
- Was sagst du dazu, dass der Thermalright auf Ryzen teilweise wie Seuche wackelt?
- Warum bekommt ausgerechnet der Noctua das Prädikat "zum Übertakten geeignet"? Vor allem wenn es dem TE anscheinend eher um Lautstärke geht?

@Nemet:
Wie interessierterUser schon schrieb, kannst du die beiden Pure Rocks nur mit Lüfter Ausrichtung oben/unten montieren. Damit arbeitet der Kühler i.d.R. gegen den üblichen Luftstrom im Gehäuse.

Alle anderen BeQuiet Tower-Kühler haben seit September das AM4 Montagekit beiliegen, womit die Ausrichtung der Kühler - erstmals möchte ich anfügen für AMD - bei AM4 auch in Luftstromrichtung vorne-->hinten ausgerichtet werden kann.

Ansonsten schließe ich mich im Bezug aus Laustärke der Ben Nevis Empfehlung an.
Der Advanced ist dafür nicht notwendig - vor allem da wir nicht wissen was du an Kühler in dein Gehäuse bekommst und der Advanced doch für das ein oder andere Gehäuse zu hoch ist.
Dieses Problem hast du mit dem normalen Ben Nevis normalerweise nicht.


----------



## Nemet (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Boxed Kühler vs beQuiet PureRock*

Erstmal danke für die vielen Antworten.
Also gehäuse hab ich das be quiet pure 600


----------



## CastorTolagi (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Boxed Kühler vs beQuiet PureRock*

Empfehlung weiterhin der Ben Nevis (ohne Advanced).

Oder wenn du eine Semi-Passive Lösung willst, also wo der Lüfter komplett stehen bleibt wenn das PWM-Signal unter 40% bleibt - der Arctic Freezer 33:
Arctic Freezer 33 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Boxed Kühler vs beQuiet PureRock*

Das Gehäuse erlaubt 165mm hohe Kühler und damit zu ziemlich alles auf dem Markt.

Ich bleibe als Minimal Lösung darum beim:
EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Test dazu: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?

Wenn Du mehr Geld ausgeben willst, ist das etwas ganz schönes:
Scythe Mugen 5 (Rev. B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Xaphyr (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Boxed Kühler vs beQuiet PureRock*

Der Ben Nevis Advanced ist auch meiner Meinung nach aus Sicht des Verhältnisses von Preis und Leistung die ultimative Empfehlung.

Natürlich spricht auch nichts gegen den Pure Rock, wenn der Rechner vorwiegend aus be quiet! Teilen bestehen soll und falls du ein Fenster hast ist er auch wesentlich hübscher.
Achte nur darauf, dass du nicht den Slim erwischst.


----------



## jeez90 (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Boxed Kühler vs beQuiet PureRock*

Ich muss mich da einmal kurz einhaken, verzeiht bitte: lohnt sich denn ein Upgrade vom Wraith zum Pure Rock? Und kann man diesen mittlerweile mit der Luftstromrichtung montieren?


----------



## seahawk (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Boxed Kühler vs beQuiet PureRock*

Ich würde auch den Scythe Kotetsu Mark II in Erwägung ziehen.


----------



## CastorTolagi (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Boxed Kühler vs beQuiet PureRock*



jeez90 schrieb:


> Ich muss mich da einmal kurz einhaken, verzeiht bitte: lohnt sich denn ein Upgrade vom Wraith zum Pure Rock? Und kann man diesen mittlerweile mit der Luftstromrichtung montieren?



Nein und Nein

@seahawk
Der Kotetsu Mark II ist aber mit 35€ vergleichsweise teuer. Für nen 5er mehr bekommt man dann schon den Mugen 5 der gleich wieder eine ganz andere Liga ist.


----------

